# hanson snowblower



## Kirby ent (Aug 24, 2005)

Hi I am new to the site and love it. 
I have been searching for a while now for my new setup. We do a lot of residential with small double car driveways. We currently use walk behind blowers but I was thinking a truck mounted snow blower with a big engine would save us tons of time especially in the condo's. I have a plow but we cannot use it in the residential because there is no where to put the snow.
I was thinking maybe a truck with a pull plow on the back and a blower on the front to throw it on these small lawns after dragging the driveway.
I was hoping I could find a manufacturer of a blower that has the engine in the truck box instead of out front like the hansen. Does anyone have a hanson and is to heavy on the front end for travel around the city?
Any other ideas for small driveways would be great. We have 300 plus accounts and staffing has become impossible so I am trying to figure out a better solution.
Thanks Mike


----------



## BLIZZARD BUSTER (Apr 1, 2004)

WE HAVE A HANSEN SNOWBLOWER THAT WE PUT ON THE FRONT OF OUR DODGE 3/4 TON TRUCK. IT IS HEAVY BUT OUR DODGE HANDLES IT FINE. purplebou THIS IS OUR THIRD YEAR THAT WE HAVE OWNED IT, BUT HAVE NEVER GOTTEN TO REALLY USE IT! :crying:


----------



## Pete7 (Jan 26, 2005)

Could you put up some pics of your setup? How much does something like that run?
Pete


----------



## BLIZZARD BUSTER (Apr 1, 2004)

Pete,don't Have Any Extra Pics To Put Up Right Now, Its Stored Away Right Now Til Winter.
But Its A Heavy Duty 7 Foot 24 Hp, 2 Cylinder, 4 Cycle, Air Cooled, Electric Start Gas Engine.
The Electric Start, Choke, Throttle And 220 Degree Chute Rotation Are Contolled From The Cab. Remote Deflector Control From The Cab. 18 Inch Diameter Fan And 14 Inch Diameter Auger.the Plow Unit Powers Hydraulic Operated Lift.
We Paid About 7500.00 For It.
Judi


----------



## Fastcar (Oct 17, 2003)

Pete7 said:


> Could you put up some pics of your setup? How much does something like that run?
> Pete


Take a look here: www.hansonsnowblowers.com

Roy


----------



## finnegan (Oct 4, 2000)

decided its useless after watching this video
http://www.hansonsnowblowers.com/newvideo/hanson1.wmv


----------



## scholzee (Nov 9, 2001)

Well I could not get further than 5 minutes in and had enough. One good thing is you could use the cases and cases of shear bolts as ballast in your bed. In the first 5 minutes I never once saw it take on more than half a blowers width worth of snow. Any plow could have handled that snow much faster. I could see it be of great use in trailer parks, campsites, loading docks etc, where it is tough to stack piles. Showing it in open parking lot taking on 10" of snow at 1/2 its width at 3 mph will not sell that unit. I am sure there are good applications for it but that was not in the video.


----------



## finnegan (Oct 4, 2000)

i like how they were bashing plows in the video(lets see a plow do this)you would loose so much money trying to run that as a solo truck....
















0


----------



## EIB (Oct 30, 2002)

I think the best way for you to go is with a tractor with a blade on the front and a blower on the back. The smallest I would go would be 40hp. The video of the truck mounted blowers do not have the hp needed. The truck in the video was going real slow.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

EIB said:


> I think the best way for you to go is with a tractor with a blade on the front and a blower on the back. The smallest I would go would be 40hp. The video of the truck mounted blowers do not have the hp needed. The truck in the video was going real slow.


yeah i know, 7ft wide and only 27hp lol, common, my snowblowers are 32" wide and 12/13hp models and THEY dont go fast even sine theyre simplicity walk behinds... 27hp for 7ft wide thats like 10hp per 2.5 feet width, sucks. especially on a truck you want to do at least 5-10mph with. 35hp deisel or stronger


----------



## jimsmowin (Jul 28, 2000)

i would own one if i could afford it i watched the video. i think it has its place and would work fine. i have plenty of time on a snow blower. it would be great for after the plowing is done


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

I always thought the idea was neat but never saw one in action. After watching the video I have no further intrest in it. The pick-up had its front wheels spinning more in the 5 minute video than I would spin them in a whole plowing season. It looked slow and tedious to me and it only used about a third of its capacity. If you used the whole 7.5 foot mouth, could you go faster than 2 or 3 MPH? Looks like it would take ten times longer to do a parking lot than it would with a plow. I would think you would need to have a really specialized need for you to spen 7 to 10 grand on something that slow...


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

Ramairfreak98ss said:


> yeah i know, 7ft wide and only 27hp lol, common, my snowblowers are 32" wide and 12/13hp models and THEY dont go fast even sine theyre simplicity walk behinds... 27hp for 7ft wide thats like 10hp per 2.5 feet width, sucks. especially on a truck you want to do at least 5-10mph with. 35hp deisel or stronger


I agree. I think if it were a little wider and taller with a real engine it would have great potential. I think if it had a bigger diesel with the right gearing it would be a cool setup. I know all of the big municipals around here have huge diesels. I think someone could make it a real machine with the right modifications. Chris


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Bump!

This topic gets so many questions in many independent threads. I can't see how people feel the video will sell it, as it's SO slow. It barely broke through the frozen piles -- you'd be better off renting a loader for a couple hours to move big frozen piles around, and it wouldn't cost you what this big blower does


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Just like every piece of equipment, it has it's place. I wish I had that on the front of my truck in the Blizzard of 78 because a plow was not moving anything. It may have only been able to go 2 mph chewing through the snow but the plow was going 0 mph cause it was usless in that storm. Had to do all the accounts with a 10hp snowblower. At least that blower would have been moving it and I would have been nice and dry inside the cab instead of out in the Blizzard. The only equipment working that storm in my area were V-Plows, hand blowers, bulldozers, loaders and backhoe's.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 5, 2005)

gordyo;355142 said:


> Just like every piece of equipment, it has it's place. I wish I had that on the front of my truck in the Blizzard of 78 because a plow was not moving anything. It may have only been able to go 2 mph chewing through the snow but the plow was going 0 mph cause it was usless in that storm. Had to do all the accounts with a 10hp snowblower. At least that blower would have been moving it and I would have been nice and dry inside the cab instead of out in the Blizzard. The only equipment working that storm in my area were V-Plows, hand blowers, bulldozers, loaders and backhoe's.


I could of used one of those too , in 78 I cleaned 3 apartment complexes in Framingham with a commercial model Bolens ( my wife just made me through out that old thing that hasn't run in years LOL ) . At times We were shoveling the snow down into the blower , and once in a while I could use my p/u to plow a few spaces we had opened.
Bob ( I got 15 months of free rent in a luxury 2 bdr. out of that storm . )


----------



## gordyo (Feb 12, 2002)

Bandit;355485 said:


> with a commercial model Bolens ( my wife just made me through out that old thing that hasn't run in years LOL ) . At times We were shoveling the snow down into the blower


That's pretty funny, I was running a 10hp Simplicity Snowblower down the center of our accounts and my dad was standing ontop of the snow infront of it just like you did chopping it down to the blower. We would make a path down the middle of the driveways and then fire up the Scout with the V-Plow and put the nose in the blower path and bust open the drives. We had to do this to all dads accounts and then mine. Took the whole week but we got em all done and wore out that blower that one storm, it never ran again. My dad just pulled it out of the basement a few weeks ago to take to the scrap pile!!


----------



## alpenmountain (Sep 6, 2007)

Have one. Love it. Most people who have problems live where "slop" falls from the sky. If you actually have snow, it works great. I've cleared snow mid-way up the doors on my F350. Our driveway is just over 1000 ft long. I make one pass out and one pass back and the entire 15 ft wide drive is done in an average of 20 minutes. Much better than "plowing" your vehicle into an early grave.


----------



## #1 plowtech (Dec 8, 2001)

If you consistently have a boat load of REAL SNOW, not this, yea , were getting" 2 inches" B.S., i could see the use of the blower. Like everything, all pieces of equipment have there place and time.

One friend of mine has approx. 600 driveways every year! 

2 guys per route. 1st truck has back blade, pulls out the snow, 2nd truck w/front blade cleans and stacks. It is very efficient w/ the right guys. He works with 8-10 trucks total .Goodluck Plowtech:waving:


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

Welcome to the forum Alpenmountain....good to hear from another "real-world satisfied owner"

As you can see below, I am a "Blower Believer", but still mostly plow and my 10 year old basic plow truck is still far from an early grave. But then I am a "low-range & chains", not a "ram&cram" type plower that is still on original battery and alternator (no plow prep pkg & no other problems).

I have year-round use for the tractors, so the hyd blowers were logical. Give me a few more years however, and the comfort of the PU cab under All conditions may be too hard to resist!


----------



## cjasonbr (Nov 18, 2005)

that is the worst video EVER! I love when it starts up and shows you "light fresh snow". Do they make a snow deflector for that thing? How could the driver see anything? I could hardly see the truck......


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

I've installed and played with the Hansen units. Didn't like the fact that they were under powered for my market. Started working on some custom hydro units about 3 yrs ago. Currently running modified RAD Technologies Skidder Hydro blowers custom mounted on the front of the trucks. Plow control works the up/down, chute rotation, top deflector and back drag blade. Using a 3CYL JD diesel in the bed with an electro shift hydro pump direct mounted. Unit gets about 10 MPH forward speed in 18-20" of dense snow ( 24-30" melt down and refreeze stuff ) and 12+ MPH in 20"+ of lighter snow with a throw of up to 300'.

Easy to drop it off and put the plow on for light snowfalls or clearing in between major storms.

Videos of the unit before the motor upgrade from 30 HP to 58 HP on my website

www.jerres.com

Currently working on a couple of 8' units for a customer. The one shown is a 76" with wings out to 7' 8"

Jerre


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks for the status update....glad to hear you have gotten the power level up. 300 feet sounds like those airport machines!

Be interested in seeing some updated videos once you have some real snow to show it off in. What does the "working end" weigh in at (w or w/o truck-side mounting)?


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Weighs in about 780# on the Cat scales. Just over the weight of most 7'6" or 8' plows.

Don't worry we'll be taking some extensive videos this winter. Snow is never a problem in Erie. We had the Injector pump tuned up between a lull in the storms and got it back two days after a fresh 15" dump but the temps had climbed and reduced it to mush so we were blowing out the plowed up piles to test it out. Got a chance to run it on a couple of 5" and 6" falls before the end of the season.

Real use is when we get the 2' or more over night storms and the winds and drift ins where the V's have plowed it to both sides or the wind changes and reverses the drift pattern. I worked great on Cell tower sites also that hadn't been cleaned out and needed opened up.

Rip, want to get out to visit all of you guys out there. Since the cousins and other relatives moved from Loveland and Highland Ranch we haven't been out though. Now that I've got a new family of plow guys it's time to travel again though.

Jerre


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

Sounds great Jerre.....We'de all love to have a visit....Even have a genuine (fully remodeled) log guest cabin out here in the middle of the Pike Nat Forest complete with the occasional bears (much more so lately), mountain lions, bob cats, turkeys and general peace and quiet (unless my PT & QA blower are running full blast).

You say your folks moved From Loveland & Highlands Ranch ?? Why would anyone think they could find someplace better? That's OK.... Colorado has more than enough folks here already....need to try to keep a balance somehow.

Let me know....

Rip


----------



## Jerre Heyer (Mar 19, 2002)

Rip, Cousins were in the Air Force and landed jobs outside of Highlands when they got out after 20YRS. They just "retired" to run there own consulting business and are in the mountains of Arizona. Rest of the relatives that were in Loveland moved back this way to be closer to family but went about 2hrs south to get away from some of the snow. They didn't want to be back into 200+ in a year so where they are in W.VA they get about 30" a year and that suits them fine.

As far as the natural beauty things are very nice there. I've been all over the mid and northwest though and still like the area here for diverse 4 seasons. You've got a great place to get away to though.

Jerre


----------



## RipT (Dec 6, 2004)

Figured there was probably a "good enough" reason.....a good friend is also retired AF but from Tulsa, settled here to be near children, but now they are moving east and elsewhere. They really do not like cold (much less than 45 deg.), so may leave soon themselves.

Another retired AF Colonel I've known 23 yrs has been head of Colo Ski Patrol, avalanche rescue instructor, head of CAP, among other things, so it is not an AF thing!


----------

